# Wanted: Amazing spec Road Bike for £1000 and under!!! ;)



## Powely (13 Jul 2012)

Want more than I can afford or wish to pay.... Anyone know of a new road bike (pref full carbon) with an amazing all over spec; groupset, wheels, tyres, seat, seatpost, stem, brakes etc for around a £1000...NO, what a surprise.  Trust me to want more for less!


----------



## defy-one (13 Jul 2012)

Best you will get is Giant Defy one or Cube peleton pro. They are the best for £1k


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jul 2012)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/btwin-facet-5-id_8127609.html
You can get a ribble for under a grand with tiagra
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/bikeb...art=BB12RIBSPORTIVEBIANC&sub=conf_BBRC&bike=1
virago
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_832167_langId_-1_categoryId_165710


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jul 2012)

defy-one said:


> Best you will get is Giant Defy one or Cube peleton pro. They are the best for £1k


But your biased


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Jul 2012)

Powely said:


> Want more than I can afford or wish to pay.... Anyone know of a new road bike (pref full carbon) with an amazing all over spec; groupset, wheels, tyres, seat, seatpost, stem, brakes etc for around a £1000...NO, what a surprise.  Trust me to want more for less!


 
my suggestions not good enough for ya..? If you want a better spec, spend more - or buy second hand...


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jul 2012)

Don't discount alu frames. You really don't need carbon IMO, and you probably only think you do because the pros use them.

However the difference between a £1k cf framed bike and a £10k cf framed bike is obviously night and day.

Stick to alu and you'll get more bang or your buck at your budget.

Buy the best frame you can, everything else is an easy upgrade when the time comes.

FWIW if you're considering second hand cf be very careful.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (13 Jul 2012)

Look at Canyon, I would if I was buying now!


----------



## Peteaud (13 Jul 2012)

I have to go with the Defy 1


----------



## defy-one (13 Jul 2012)

cyberknight said:


> But your biased



I am but i looked long and hard before buying the Defy


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2012)

Definitely look at Ribble. And look at some of the lesser known European manufacturers (ok all the frames are far east we know). Things like Moda (UK based apparently). It's difficult to beat Giant although I'd stay away from their alu bikes (broke one).


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jul 2012)

defy-one said:


> I am but i looked long and hard before buying the Defy


I know , defy`s are a good bike for the spec i was just yanking your chain  I just like to offer alternatives.
If i had a grand TBH i would go with what smokeypoo says and get a good alloy frame as they can be just as light, when built and set up right they can be jut as comfy as a carbon frame and can have better components .
I am a boardman rider and they get good reviews , if i had a grand then the 105 /mavic specced team would be my buy .
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_832167_langId_-1_categoryId_165710


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (14 Jul 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> However the difference between a £1k cf framed bike and a £10k cf framed bike is obviously night and day.


 
Smokeysmoo is bang on the money imho. My team Venge uses Specialized FACT11 carbon fibre layup process which utilizes a E630 grade carbon while the non-sworks Venge's uses FACT10 carbon fibre layup process which is completely different with a lower grade E390 carbon.
Although the bikes look similar they have very different characteristics, the FACT10 venge is softer and more forgiving, it copes with pot holes so much more comfortably, however it does not feel as responsive as the FACT11 Venge which is ligher and stiffer, I know this from personal experience having lived with both for a while. By contrast the Mclaren Venge is classified as FACT12 and uses the best grade carbon and layup process which makes it the lightest and stiffest.

not all carbon is created equal, sometimes your better off with a different material imho


----------



## Powely (16 Jul 2012)

Thanks for all the tips guys. Been away for a few days so only just read them. It's so hard to know what's best to do though....I was thinking of the carbon Boardman but now I think I need to really consider a in Alu model again??? :S

I was only thinking carbon because it seems to be a 'step up' from alu and didn't want to end up spending again because I end up with 'carbon envy'!


----------



## Rykard (16 Jul 2012)

Powely said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. Been away for a few days so only just read them. It's so hard to know what's best to do though....I was thinking of the carbon Boardman but now I think I need to really consider a in Alu model again??? :S
> 
> I was only thinking carbon because it seems to be a 'step up' from alu and didn't want to end up spending again because I end up with 'carbon envy'!


 
you sound like a guy i work with - he's looking for a new 'step up' but doesn't know which way to go..


----------



## Powely (17 Jul 2012)

Rykard said:


> you sound like a guy i work with - he's looking for a new 'step up' but doesn't know which way to go..


 
I might be him!


----------



## Powely (17 Jul 2012)

cyberknight said:


> You can get a ribble for under a grand with tiagra
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/bikeb...art=BB12RIBSPORTIVEBIANC&sub=conf_BBRC&bike=1


 
Liking the reviews on this!  Might even pop up to Preston for a look.


----------



## MichaelM (17 Jul 2012)

Powely said:


> Want more than I can afford or wish to pay.... Anyone know of a new road bike (pref full carbon) with an amazing all over spec; groupset, wheels, tyres, seat, seatpost, stem, brakes etc for around a £1000...NO, what a surprise.  Trust me to want more for less!


 
Planet X Pro Carbon Rival £999.99


----------



## busdennis (17 Jul 2012)

i could have asked this very question

im waiting for a hughley discounted end of range bike with lets says 40% off the RRP making the retail price about a grand
dont care about brand just want most bike i can get for my £


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2012)

Dolan with Ultegra?

http://www.dolan-bikes.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=158_239&product_id=407


----------



## Globalti (25 Jul 2012)

Er.... seen my For Sale ad? The bike just needs a polish, it's like new.


----------



## boybiker (25 Jul 2012)

Peteaud said:


> I have to go with the Defy 1


 
Agreed I have one and love it!


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Jul 2012)

If you're willing to do a bit of homework and not in too much of a hurry, you can get some absolute steals at that kind of price on ebay. I recently watched a Trek Madone 5.2 with 100 miles on the clock go for a bit over £700. You're looking at £2-3,000 bikes bought by middle aged bankers/corporate lawyers who decide to get back into cycling, buy a 'money's no object' machine, then find it's harder than they remember, lose interest, leave it in the hall for six months, then resign themselves to reality and put it on ebay.


----------



## Powely (27 Jul 2012)

Hey, thanks everyone. I have decided not to rush and make do with the Carrera for now. I am now thinking about a good alloy frame after reading a few things about the cheaper end carbon frames cracking (probably scaremongering I know, but I'll get more for my money with alloy anyway) or saving up and investing in a decent brand/spec carbon. I was tempted by the Mekk from Costco, just for the price £700 inc VAT I've been told but the Giant Defy 1 seems to get great reviews and I've rode my mates Defy 3 and that's much smoother to ride than my Carrera without being as high spec as the Defy 1. I would be interested in a second hand bike which hadn't done many miles but it would have to be a bargain to consider second hand, even with low miles. Cheers again for all the advice.


----------



## Ethan (2 Aug 2012)

swee'pea99 said:


> If you're willing to do a bit of homework and not in too much of a hurry, you can get some absolute steals at that kind of price on ebay. I recently watched a Trek Madone 5.2 with 100 miles on the clock go for a bit over £700..


 
He's very right, but jesus the wait hurts. I had my hands on a beautiful focus cayo 105 until i was outbid at the last minute (nothing I could have done - was at work ). In the end it went for £750 including postage! Brilliant deal imo.
I'm playing the waiting game, but I've got a slightly smaller budget - I still can't make my mind up about going second hand and getting bang for my buck or buying a new rose/canyon and getting a nice shiny bike with a warranty


----------



## Ethan (2 Aug 2012)

Powely said:


> I was tempted by the Mekk from Costco, just for the price £700 inc VAT.


Any chance of a link for that? I fancy a gander my self


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Aug 2012)

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FBPXPRORIV12/planet_x_pro_carbon_rival_road_bike_2012


----------



## Powely (2 Aug 2012)

Ethan said:


> He's very right, but jesus the wait hurts. I had my hands on a beautiful focus cayo 105 until i was outbid at the last minute (nothing I could have done - was at work ). In the end it went for £750 including postage! Brilliant deal imo.
> I'm playing the waiting game, but I've got a slightly smaller budget - I still can't make my mind up about going second hand and getting bang for my buck or buying a new rose/canyon and getting a nice shiny bike with a warranty


 

I know, it's so hard to know what to do for the best isn't it? Hopefully I won't go too far wrong when I finally make my final decision!



Ethan said:


> Any chance of a link for that? I fancy a gander my self


 
I don't think they advertise their current offers online, you would need an account with them, or know someone with an account. But I saw the £700 on the Mekk Facebook page. Excellent VFM @ £700 I thought.


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Aug 2012)

Re 'outbid at the last minute', checkout auctionstealer. Just enter your maximum bid, then leave it. It bids on your behalf, 10 secs from the close: you either lose, or you win with the minimum possible bid necessary to beat the next highest bidder.


----------

